# HBO Boxing After Dark RBR



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Somebody had to get it started.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Korobov vs Uskatagee


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Clutch, 4 undefeated fighters going Head to Head tonight. The 0 isnt everything but its always fun to watch guys who have never lost battle it out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

*Yuriorkis Gamboa vs. Terrance Crawford RBR*

Okay, I guess no one is doing a RBR for this fight?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sledge started one 2 minutes before you brother.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Korobov vs. Uzcategui first fight of the night

I didn't see the start, but I saw Korobov land a good shot towards the end. I think Uzcategui was more active during the beginning. Have to say he won that round, but I wasn't paying too much attention

9-10: Uzcategui


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, good @ChicoTheBoy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I gave that round to Uzcategui he was more active in the beginning from what I saw. Korobov is looking like he'll win the second thoughl.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, has the forum gotten slower lately? =/ This is a great fight tonight. I hope not.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korobov:

Another feel around round, but Korobov was more active in the beginning. Uzcategui was coming alive towards the end but stops. Korobov good clean round win.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Well this is a shit fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, it's hard to type while trying to watch the damn fight. I wonder how you motherfuckers do it :lol:.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I gave that round to Uzcategui he was more active in the beginning from what I saw. Korobov is looking like he'll win the second thoughl.


I'm just gonna post in your thread. I really didn't want to do an RBR.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, most of the posts are here, so I'll do it here. :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

2-0 Korobov so far.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Korobav is not good enough to be a GGG opponent. HBO is trying to build this guy up, but he doesn't have the goods.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korobov

Korobov is throwing cominations. His straight is finding its target relatively easily. Korobov showing some good defensive skills. Feinting Uzcategui and ducking his punches. Uzcategui is throwing the jab but not always following up.

10-9 Korobov

Commentator's score card has Korobov by a clean sweep.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel like I should know who these guys are...but dont have a fucking clue to be honest.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Booo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

10,943 is the announced attendance. 

Crawford can be a nice local attraction if he keeps winning


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Korobov seems like he slaps a bit with his punches. I don't think he has a lot to trouble GGG, honestly.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Jones just compared Korobov to Rigondeaux


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Korobov seems like he slaps a bit with his punches. I don't think he has a lot to trouble GGG, honestly.


Yeah, it might be time to cue Officer Barbrady.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Roy Jones quote of the night "He reminds me of Rigondeaux, not that good offensively but makes things ugly for the other guy." What the fuck are you talking about Roy :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I feel like I should know who these guys are...but dont have a fucking clue to be honest.


All yu need to know is that you are watching a fight between one second-tier fighter and a no-hoper.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> All yu need to know is that you are watching a fight between one second-tier fighter and a no-hoper.


I figured that much out pretty quick....trying not to gag as HBO shoves him down my throat here though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Korobov reminds Jones of Guillermo Rigondeaux


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov

Slow fight thus far. Korbov is easily ducking Uzcategui's punches though. He's showing some nice defense against the taller fighter. Korobov throwing the more effective punches. Uzcategui flicks out the jab but doesn't follow up. His hooks are relatively slow and Korobov is ducking them. Korobov looks like he's slowing down a little bit. Close round, but I think Uzcategui edged it

9-10 Uzcategui


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

this is getting ugly. This is a terrible fight to start the cards. I'd rather see two skilless pugs punch each other than this mess of a fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui

Korbov throwing some combinations. He's looking tired for some reason. Ohh, hits Uzcategui with a hook and hurts him. Uzcategui recovers well and still flicking out his jab. Uzcategui's flicker jab is pretty nice but he needs to keep following up. 

10-9 Korbov

Ineffective round really until the end by Uzcategui. Damn, right when I said that, Uzcategui hurts Korbov. Closer round, but I think Korobov's strong beginning won him that round.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Korobov reminds me of Rigondeaux with more speed for his weight class


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Korobov lost the last 2 rounds and HBO are still riding his nuts


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

49-46 Korobov.
Uzcategui getting better and better though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I overrated Korobov by calling him second tier. He's not even that. He looked very vulnerable at the end of that last round.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy Jones has downed too many PBR's


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Man, has the forum gotten slower lately? =/ This is a great fight tonight. I hope not.


It's likely just a result of the recent downtime, I'd be surprised if this is a sign of a long term thing, there's been nothing in the stats to suggest this. Unless there's a new forum people are migrating to without my knowledge :conf


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korbov

Korobov landing nice combinations in the beginnings. He needs to keep going to the body. Uzcategui landing that flicker jab but not following up again. Korobov going on the offensive lands a stragiht and backs off. Uzcategui wakes up at the end, but he gets rocked by Korobov. Korobov round.

10-9 Korobov


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Is everyone gonna pretend that punch behind the head to end the round didnt happen?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Uzcategui round.
58-56 Korobov.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> this is getting ugly. This is a terrible fight to start the cards. I'd rather see two skilless pugs punch each other than this mess of a fight.


shoulda seen friday night fights...


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Is everyone gonna pretend that punch behind the head to end the round didnt happen?


Wasn't it Uzcategui who turned his back there?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jay said:


> It's likely just a result of the recent downtime, I'd be surprised if this is a sign of a long term thing, there's been nothing in the stats to suggest this. Unless there's a new forum people are migrating to without my knowledge :conf


:good Probably the downtime your right! Just a slow night.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is the ref letting Korobov hit behind the head so much?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Wasn't it Uzcategui who turned his back there?


Ill be honest, I looked up as he threw a very blatant chopping punch to the back of the head...arent you supposed to stop yourself even if the guy turns?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah Uzcategui went down twice


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Boom


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korbov
10-9 Korobov

Korobov does well in the beginning but fades at the end. Uzcategui down! Korboov lands another hook and Uzcategui down again. Korbov going to the body. Uzcategui isn't looking good. He might get stopped. Korobov is allowing Uzcategui to recover. He needs to pounce, fuck! Uzcategui recovers and survives.

10-7 Korobov


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?46392-HBO-Boxing-After-Dark-RBR

Think it's all happening in here, I'm going to merge the threads


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-7 round for Korobov obviously.
68-63 Korobov.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Jay said:


> It's likely just a result of the recent downtime, I'd be surprised if this is a sign of a long term thing, there's been nothing in the stats to suggest this. Unless there's a new forum people are migrating to without my knowledge :conf


There hasn't been much going on in the boxing world. Plus, the state of boxing is kind of in a transitional phase. Mayweather and Pacquiao are on the way out and boxing is awaiting its new stars while the old ones wrap their shit up (hopefully they both retire within a year).

I think things will pick-up for the Canelo/Lara fight. Also, if Canelo wins...he's gonna be a bonafide stud. BOOK IT


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

> Dan Rafael ‏@danrafaelespn
> 
> Announced attendance in Omaha for #CrawfordGamboa is 10,943!! #boxing


Crawford a HUGE draw apparently


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Is it me or they both are very average ? Korobov stiff as a mango tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Crawford a HUGE draw apparently


Gamboa is a pretty big name also to be fair, plus its rare there is a big fight in Omaha, kind of figured this would do well. Good promotional decision.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korbov
10-9 Korobov
10-7 Korobov

Korobov hurts Uzcategui with a hook again. Uzcategui throws a good punch and rocks Korobov. Korobov comes back but gets tied up in the clinch. Uzcategui backing up Korobov with his jab. Korobov on the backfoot comes with a body shot that hunches Uzcategui a bit. Uzcategui gets caught coming in but lands a straight. Three punch combination by Uzcategui. Krobov on the back-foot. Uzcategui throwing the straight and lands. Korobov being pushed back. Korobov slips and throws a nice body shot. End of round. Good round by Uzcategui. Very effectvie.

9-10 Uzcategui


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bud Crawford putting 11k butts in the stands. He's gotta continue to win to be marketable. Good stuff.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Uzcategui round.
77-73 Korobov.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

9-10: Uzcategui
10-9: Korobov
10-9: Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui
10-9 Korbov
10-9 Korobov
10-7 Korobov
9-10 Uzcategui

Coming out to clinch. Uzcategui getting caught with a hook while in the clinch. Korobov throwing to the body, hurting Uzcategui. Korbovo pushing Uzcategui back into the ropes. Uzcategui moves away and gets seperated by the ref. Korobov throwing to the body again... Uzcategui fell down from that body shot, but the ref calls it a slip. Looked like a knock-down to me, honestly. Uzcategui is getting hurt to the body while in the clinch. Uzcategui on the ropes. Korobov lands a good straight and a hook while Uzcategui is dropping his head. Uzcategui trying to push Korobov back. They're in the clinch. Break... Krobov's tape is undone. Korobov comes out swinging with hooks. Gets counted by a right by Uzcategui. Clinch at the end.

Looked to me like a Korobov round.

10-9 Korobov


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I quite like this Uzcategui! I hope he's not sent out into the wilderness if he loses, he's pretty decent and fun to watch!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Korobov.
87-82 Korobov, but i can see it being closer than that.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think I can do this last round... I gotta take a dump. Someone else take it from here, if you want. :lol: BRB


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

SHO is kicking HBO's ass with the fights they are buying lately. This is absolute junk.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thought Korobov edged the last round too.
97-91 Korobov.
I can see it being closer by 2 or even 4 points, but little doubt about who the winner was.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lame ass ESPN fight.
SMH
This is what top rank is reduced to.
Where the fuck is Affinity...I mean Iron Mike promotions.
Seems like those motherfuckers only have one fight a year


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jay said:


> I quite like this Uzcategui! I hope he's not sent out into the wilderness if he loses, he's pretty decent and fun to watch!


Seriously?

He's sloppy as hell and has the worst fundamentals of any pro fighter I've ever seen. I still can't figure out if he was serious, or just goofing around in there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> SHO is kicking HBO's ass with the fights they are buying lately. This is absolute junk.


I wonder who Al Haymon will king when he starts his own promotion?
I can't see him sticking with Showtime if they are still with GBP


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

That piece of shit Uzcategui jumping up and don and celebrating when he spent the whole damn fight holding is the most disgraceful thing I've ever seen. Get away from my television.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, both these fighters didn't look great. I'm surprised people were so high on Uzcategui. Some were saying he would pull the upset. Horrible fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves gonna KO the fuck out of Rios and it will be over for him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I usually dont mind watching undercard fights, but I hate it when they try and make it seem like the guys are world class. If its gonna be a shitty undercard just tell me and ill be fine with it, dont piss on my back and tell me its raining. Lets go Gamboa!! Like both these guys.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chaves gonna KO the fuck out of Rios and it will be over for him.


At least it will be entertaining.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Put some cash on Boa, not sure he will pull it out its 50-50 but his value was great.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Larry Merchant: "We've heard boxers say a lot.............of things, but......what they say in the ring is what matter & the dialogue here was......................not thrilling."


Was.....it.....not.....Larry?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

this is going to be a awesome fight.
Tough test for Crawford


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Come on Gamboa! :bbb


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> shoulda seen friday night fights...


I had it on while watching the Showtime fights, and it seemed like a bad card, so I pretty much ignored it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford coming in at 152 lbs. while Gamboa is coming in at 145 lbs.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I thought Gamboa would win this, but I hope Bud wins tonight though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa still thinks hes in Cuba, he has not adjusted at all to American life, but im pulling for him. Too much talent to waste....


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Richard Abril. Havent heard his name in a minute


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford wanted this fight in his hometown so bad because he knows if he doesn't get KO'd he'll get a gift.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yup, Crawford is definitely the bigger man in the ring. 152 lbs. is pretty fucking big.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

War Sweet T Crawford


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Ready for this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Richard Abril. Havent heard his name in a minute


too smooth, too slick, too sweet for tv and the bums at 135.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, Gamboa really seems like he is feeling some pressure. I hope he performs.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

...And Crawford was saying he doesn't want to move up. I think he'll soon outgrow the weight class.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I usually dont mind watching undercard fights, but I hate it when they try and make it seem like the guys are world class. If its gonna be a shitty undercard just tell me and ill be fine with it, dont piss on my back and tell me its raining. Lets go Gamboa!! Like both these guys.


Top rank has the worst undercard fights. Common knowledge.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Crawford wanted this fight in his hometown so bad because he knows if he doesn't get KO'd he'll get a gift.


LOL You're Pure Glass on ESB?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

No rap song from fifty? I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

50 Cent to perform 21 Questions


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> *Crawford coming in at 152 lbs*. while Gamboa is coming in at 145 lbs.


Holy crap......


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Legit 50/50 fight.
I like Terrance and I like Gamboa.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford is gonna knock Gamboa the fuck out.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Holy crap......


Yeah, he's big for that weight class. He said he doesn't see himself moving up, but I think it's coming soon. He might miss weight in a fight before he moves up which would be bad.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Gamboa still thinks hes in Cuba, he has not adjusted at all to American life, but im pulling for him. Too much talent to waste....


what makes you say that?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Crawford is gonna knock Gamboa the fuck out.


I odn't know man. I can see it going both ways.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LOL You're Pure Glass on ESB?


Yep :lol:

Asked Jason to change my name to that on here, but he won't do it, because according to him it's a troll name.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


> what makes you say that?


Hes a real introvert man, he hasnt tried to market himself at all. Not a lick of english, and his style as far as dress and everything. Look at the difference between him and Lara. Im Cuban im not saying it in a bad way but he has not adjusted well at all. I really like him though I will hate if he loses here tonight.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

that blonde :smile


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Yep :lol:
> 
> Asked Jason to change my name to that on here, but he won't do it, because according to him it's a troll name.


I reloaded the page and saw that message. Then I came on here and saw your exact same message. Put two-and-two togerther lol.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Hes a real introvert man, he hasnt tried to market himself at all. Not a lick of english, and his style as far as dress and everything. Look at the difference between him and Lara. Im Cuban im not saying it in a bad way but he has not adjusted well at all. I really like him though I will hate if he loses here tonight.


haha thats true. i hope he wins too


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This crowd is really behind Crawford, he must be a real hometown boy who is known because alot of fighters dont get that reception.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

War Gamboa!


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone else see beau jack when they look at gamboa ?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice crowd Crawford got


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Always great to see Jen Mateo. 

Nice crowd, too


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This main event feels like a PPV with that crowd.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

They came out for Crawford.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I'm so psyched.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

terrence looks ready.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Love how Crawford's people came out to support him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa not as ripped as usual.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I odn't know man. I can see it going both ways.


Crawford has a good chin. I don't see Gamboa knocking him out.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Gamboa will go down once early, get back up and get out boxed 7-5 or 8-4.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Surprise mother fuckers, everyone forgot how good Gamboa was. How that happened I have no Idea..but he just reminded everyone with that combo..


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Tape really high on Gamboa's left glove.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Best thing from Gamboa so far, he is showing good defense.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Little man still has it. 

Gamboa 10-9.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Gamboa


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They come out jabbing. Crawford's reach is definitely showing. His jab is reaching Gamboa getter. Gamboa coming forwards with a two puch combo to the body. Gamboa showing some nice speed. He's getting past Crawrod's jab pretty well. Gamboa hitting Crawford up top. Gamboa parrying Crawford's punches and coming in with a 1-2 combo. Gamboa jabbing to the body. Gamboa walking down Crawford and beating him to the punch. Gamboa throwing to the body. Gamboa showing lateral movement to get away from Crawfords' jab. Crawford getting backed up by Gamboa's body shots. Gamboa laying back and jabbing to the body. Gamboa gets rocked a bit by Crawford, not hurt though. 

Clear round for Gamboa

10-9 Gamboa

Crawford coming back towards the end though.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Rnd. 1 Gamboa


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 Crawford


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

What I worried about with Crawford is that he's so inactive. He's got a huge crowd backing him and he's the bigger man. He's gotta be in there and fighting big.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Boa got that one


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gamboa looking good early and is boxing well. Crawford should be able to impose his size, though. Gamboa round.

10-9 Gamboa.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Crawford has a good chin. I don't see Gamboa knocking him out.


Salido has a great chin, Gamboa knocked his ass out.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

1-0 Gamboa


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Gamboa tappin that ass


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

10-9 gamboa


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Crawford's defense looks very good, so far. Same quick head movement as against Burns. 
This is good to see, though Gamboa hasn't put on any real pressure yet.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Im realy surprised that Gamboa is still fast enough to get in, land, and get out without getting touched. I didnt think the speed difference would be so big expecially with Crawfords height..


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Crawford keeping that chin high


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

2-0 Gamboa and he is landing he isnt just winning on activity.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa

They come out jabbing. Gamboa throwing jabs to the body, misses a hook up top. Gamboa throwing a straight to the body. Crawford feeling around. Gamboa pushing him back with a 1-2 to the body. Crawford jabbing and backing Gamboa up. Gamboa ducking Crawford's punches and initating a clinch. Center of the ring... feeling each other out. Gamboa jabs to the body. Gamboa feint and straight to the body again. Gamboa with a hook up top connencts beautifully. Crawford lands a right, but Gamboa comes back and outjabs Crawford. Gamboa jabbing to the body and stopping Crawford's offense. Gamboa pulling back from Crawford's punches... Crawford hits air. Gamboa throws a hook to the body. Four/Five punch combo by Gamboa stopping at the body. Crawford tagging Gamboa, but Gamboa clinching him towards the end. Gamboa hitting Crawford with a 3 punch combo... only the hook looks to land.

10-9: Gamboa

Crawford landed a good punch on Gamboa after the bell though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

19 - 19
Crawford hurt Gamboa and made him tie up plus I think he had the better body work


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is going to be really good. Action and skill. 

20-18 Gamboa.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Even after 2.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

2-0 Gamboa


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1. 10-9 Gamboa
2. 10-9 Gamboa. Crawford's methodical pace seems to be working in favor of Gamboa


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

19-19


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Good chess match


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Entertaining fight. Close round. I'll give it to Crawford. 

19-19 even.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

2-0 Gamboa

Not enough head movement from Crawford. He's a little too confident I think. Doesn't feel the need to watch himself. Gamboa looking sharp.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

It's obvious Gamboa is faster, so what the hell is Crawford waiting on?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salido has a great chin, Gamboa knocked his ass out.


Totally different animal in a different weight class, breh.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No ring rust at all....none. Am I the only one amazed at that?


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

2-0 Gamboa


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh shit! It's turning into a fight now.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa

They meet at the center. Crawford throwing a lead right to begin the round. Gamboa clinching at the corner. Gamboa meeting at the center. Crawford's jab being negatved by Gamboa pulling back. Gamboa initiating a clinch. Gmaboa throwing lazy jab. Gamboa jabbing to the body, makes Crawford miss the hook. Three punch combo by Gamboa throws Crawford back. Crawford jabbing but gets hit by Gamboa to the body. Gamboa lands a left hook and hurts Crawford. They initiate a clinch. Meet at the center and Crawford changes stance. Gamboa clinching. Gamboa throwing lazy jab after break by ref. Gamboa lands a hook and rocks Crawford. Gamboa clinches. Crawford hitting air. Crawford hit with a jab but missed with the follow up. Gamboa getting caught again by Gamboa. Gamboa hits Crawford with another hook.

Clean sweep by Gamboa 10-9. Gamboa straight owning Crawford


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

29 - 28 Gamboa


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

War Gamboa


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

1,2,3 all for Gamboa. Just sharpshooting


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford better have a plan B and right now it does look like it. 3-0 Gamboa hasnt hurt him too bad but if he keeps landing clean Crawford will go down.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa's footwork is on point tonight. It's setting up everything. 

30-27 Gamboa.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford is getting fucked up in the southpaw stance. Gamba round.

29-28 Gamboa.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is going to get robbed.

2-1 Gam.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

29-28 for Gamboa, looks like his old self


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Round 3 was intense.

3-0 Gamboa


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

3-0 Gamboa

Gamboa's straight right is taking over this fight. Too slick.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Good fight Gamboas speed damn.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gamboa is too fast to match 1 punch at a time...but Crawford is doing nothing.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

3 to nothing gamboa


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

badass exchange! 

first 4 to Gamboa but rnd.4 could've gone either way


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

38 - 38

Fight of the Year right here, not that tough man shit last week.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

3-1 Gamboa


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Even after 4.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford round.

38-38 even.

This is a great chess match.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford on the board. 

39-37 Gamboa.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Close round, I think ill give it to Crawford. First one iv given him.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is faster and more efficient. His punches are more effective.

3-1 or 4-0

close round


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

4-0 Gamboa

Great action that round. Crawford took some big shots. Getting the full Cuban Academy experience tonight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Gamboa


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford gettin outclassed


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

close round, not sure who to give it to


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa

They meet at the center. Gamboa throwing the lazy jab. Gamboa lands a hook on Crawford, they spin around. Gamboa jabbing to the body. Crawford jabs and gets Gamboa off balance. Crawford jabbing again, Gamboa raching with his jab. Catches Crawford with another hook. Crawford moving laterally and jabbing. Gamboa throwing the lazy jab and hooks Crawford up top. Gamboa lands a hook off the clinch. Gamboa lands another clean hook without a jab leading up to it. Gamboa on the ropes but pushe back Crawford. Crawford lands some hooks. Gamboa coming back with hooks. Gamboa landing to the body. Crawford jabbing.

Close round, I'll still give it to gamboa

10-9 Gamboa


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I like how Crawford is starting to stand his ground and trade.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford has a good chin.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hello


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

4 to nothing gamboa


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

And he's Down!!!!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

There is the token Gamboa knockdown..


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Shit lol


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is the beginning of the end.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa

They meet at the middle. Skipped a bit...

Gamboa feeling up Crawford in th emiddle. Throws a straight that misses. Hook lands by Crawford after Gamboa lands a left. Gamboa throwing the lazy jab follows up with a right that lands flush. Crawford jabbing and lands a straight. Gamboa ducking Crawford's jabs. Gamboa down!!!! Gets hit by a hard shot by Crawford. They meet at the middle and Gamboa doesn't look hurt. Gamboa getting backed up and he's on queer street again. Gamboa firing back but he's hurt. Gamboa is still hurt. He's on bad feet. Crawford hits Gamboa again. Gamboa hurt, Gamboa hurt

8-10: Crawford

Gamboa might jsut get stopped!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gamboa is really hurt!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit I wish I was in this crowd. Wow.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

oOOOOOOOOOO SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Damnit Gamboa. He's done


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

wtf is Gamboa doing


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Gamboa leaves himself open and goes down. It has happened often across his career, but this time it looks like he was actually hurt.

37-37, even.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa doesn't have a glass chin, he IS a glass cabinet.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ITS OVA
CRAWFORD STAND UP
Caught him with the a lead right hook instead of a jab and that started it, that is why he switched southpaw.

10 - 8 Crawford
48 - 46 Crawford.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow! Didn't expect Gamboa to make it for a bit.

48-46 Gamboa. Last round coming up probably.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Gamboa dropped! And he kept exchanging, hands down and everything lol. guys crazy


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Crawford.

48-46 Crawford.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Fucking Cuban glass


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW - nice Crawford.
Dumb stuff from Gamboa.

Gamboa decided to trade after the KD. Made it worse. If he stays patient and technical he wins.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Honestly, fuck boxing today. FUCK it. 

Shitty weight cutting.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Gamboa needs to go back to fighting patiently


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is a fucking crazy dude. War Gamboa!!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa fighting on heart now.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa has to realize Crawford's chin is holding up against those single lunging punches.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gamboa still doesn't have his legs, and he seems to have forgotten his game plan.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

58 - 55 Crawford


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
8-10: Crawford

They meet at the middle. Gamboa ducking Crawford's hook. Crawford hurting Gamboa again. Crawford going to the body. Gamboa leaning into a right hook. Gamboa coming forwards and getting timed. Gamboa ducking a Crawford hook and initiates the clinch. Gamboa throwing the lazy jab. Gamboa backs Crawford up to the ropes and hurts Crawford. In the clinch now, brokeen up by ref. Gamboa hits Crawford with ah ook up top. Crawford jabbing and moving laterally to avoid Gamboa's body jab. Gamboa runs into a straight. Gamboa lands a hook and initiates a clinch. Crawford backing up and leans in but gets hit by Gamboa. Gamboa throwing wildly. Gamboa now throwing his lazy jab and slips a bit on the ring logo. Gamboa dodging Crawford's jabs. Gamboa gets hit with a straight to the body. Gamboa coming in with hooks and initiates a clinch. I honestly think this was another Gamboa round.

10-9: Gamboa


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Crawford. 

58-55 Crawford.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gamboa still doesn't have his legs, and he seems to have forgotten his game plan.


He usually doesn't have a gameplan except use athleticism to do what I want.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Gamboa putting everything out there to pull this around. Might have taken the 6th on the strength of the first 1:30. Still shaky though.

58-55 Gamboa


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford up by 3.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate watching featherweight Gamboa going up against a huge dude.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Crawford adjusted and figured him out. I am impressed.

10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Crawford
10-8 Crawford
10-9 Crawford


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

57-56 Crawford


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
8-10: Crawford
10-9: Gamboa

They meet at the middle. Gamboa throwing his lazy jab. Crawford lands a solid jab. Still in the middle. Crawford hits a jab up top. Gamboa thrwoing to the body. Crawford moving laterally. Crawford thrwoing the jab. Gambao thrwoing the jab to the body. Gamboa throwing a solid right. Gamboa lunging with his jabs. Crawfod pushing Gamboa back to the ropes with his jab. Crawford moving back from the ropes. Gamboa with a two- pucnch combo up to. Crawford landing a combo of his own. Gamboa is looking a bit more slower. Gamboa ducking a Crawford straight. Crawford landing a right makes Gamboa do a bit of a dance. Gamboa slipping in the ring. Gamboa runs into a Crawford punch. 

9-10: Crawford

Not an effective round for Gamboa.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

67-65 Crawford


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

68 - 64 crawford
Fight of the year


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweet T has adapted!!!


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford running away with it.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Crawford is one if the most relaxed fighters in the game today


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Crawford is in control, but he's just waiting and throwing one punch. C'mon man.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford has made the adjustments and is just outboxing Gamboa, and hurting him

68-64 Crawford.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Crawford's round. Gamboa still can't find his legs.

67-65 Gamboa


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Gamboa's slowed his roll and Crawford found his rhythm.

10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Crawford
10-8 Crawford
10-9 Crawford
10-9 Crawford


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Ron Stander looks like a Butch lesbian.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Gamboa's power punches aren't effecting Crawford much, Crawford is too big for that.
Weight cutting perks.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

They have the same record? Wow. That is unusual. How many guys have the same record with same knockouts in a fight?


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Big shot!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Gamboa down again. He gets too fucking wreckless man


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Gamboa!


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

crawford has a nice jab.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
8-10: Crawford
10-9: Gamboa
9-10: Crawford

They meet at the middle. Crawford lands a solid jab. Gamboa wings a hook ath misses. Gamboa throwing a combo to Crawford on the ropes... not very effective. Gamboa landing a solid straight. Gamboa throwing the lazy jab. Crawford hitting Gamboa up top with a jab, backs Gamboa up with a 1-2. Gamboa landing a good hook and straight up top. Crawford is countiering with his jab. Gamboa winging shots again. Gamboa getting hit to the body by Crawford. Gamboa winging punches gets his 1-2 blocked by Crawford. Crawford getting backed up by Gamboa. Gmaboa down again for being overly agressive.

8-10: Crawford

Crawford's sized advantage is starting to show. He's hurting Gamboa with every punch.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

damn


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Cuban glass.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

*cue in Zakman


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Gamboa is fighting like a retard. Big heart though


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Glass jaw Gamboa needs a KO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford is tha dude!!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Crawford is killing Gamboas body.

78-72.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

75-75 Even. 

The KO is coming. Gamboa prepared to go out on his shield it seems.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn Gamboa...Crawford becoming a star..


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Crawford lookin like Hearns!!

10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Gamboa
10-9 Crawford
10-8 Crawford
10-9 Crawford
10-9 Crawford
10-8 Crawford


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

he was winning that round too. damn. dude just goes for broke


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight is crazy!!!!!!!!!!!
Gamboa down again
78 - 72 Crawford


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

77-73 Crawford, he has this in the bag


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gamboa can't hurt Crawford. That is the major difference.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Crawford got hurt now! Crazy fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Crawford is really hurt...more than it looks like cmon Gamboa!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I spoke too soon. Gamboa finally hurt Crawford with a desperation shot.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gamboa does not want to take a beating or his career will be affected.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

well this is boxing. one punch can change it all


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn lol


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn brutal


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Crawford glass legs.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Incredible fight. Crawford has so much dog in him...

Damn shame fighters in this stage of their careers don't get matched up like this more often.

What a fucking round this 9th.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

well undefeated guys are showing us a great fight.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Done.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck man  Props to Crawford.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
10-9: Gamboa
8-10: Crawford
10-9: Gamboa
9-10: Crawford
8-10: Crawford

Gamboa throwing a hook and getting hit by a good hook by Crawford. Crawford getting hit by a Gamboa hook. Crawford coming forwards with a series of hooks. Gamboa hurt, oh shit, Crafword is hurt now. Gamboa stalking but he fails to catch Crawford. Initiate a clinch. Gmaboa coming forward but getting tied up. Gamboa getting pushed to the ropes. Gamboa gets countered. Gamboa coming fowards. Gamboa coming fowards with his lazy jab lands a good straight. Crawford backing up and trying to counter Gamboa. Gamboa hits Crawford up top. Gamboa getting rocked by a Crawford right. Gamboa hurt once again. Gamboa is down again! 

Gmaboa trying to trade he's badly hurt htough. Gamboa down again... And it's over. Win by Terrance Crawford.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

shit! its over


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

P4P performance. This kid is a star.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

No glory in a win like that, honestly.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Great fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Crawford a G!!!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Fucking INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

crawford KO. Gamboa could've done better man. Too much of a hot head


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford hurt
Gamboa hurt
GAMBOA down
Crawford FINISHED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Crawford KO Gamboa


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Another FOTY contender. This summer is amazing.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No glory in a win like that, honestly.


:huh


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Gamboa is a fucking joke.

Crawford looked like shit against Burns.

Bumfiesta.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> P4P performance. This kid is a star.


I wouldnt go that far. People always overrate things like this. A good win.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great, great fight. Crawford did his thing. Big ups to Gamboa for putting up such a good fight. He needs to go down to 130, though.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Gamboa deserves a huge amount of respect for the way he fought, but his chin failed him. Great finish from Bud.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

What a fucking fight.

Props to both guys for putting their 0 on the line BEFORE they cashed in on it.

Crawford is a problem...let's see if people step up to fight him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Gamboa got too hot. He forgot he's a fucking former featherweight. Crawford just came in so fucking huge.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 9 was round of the year so far


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

50 Cent back to music


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrence Crawford...American Hero.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Stupid Gamboa. Once he got KD' he broke his gameplan, and Crawford broke him.

Props to Crawford. Good mental strength and excellent chin!


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Gamboa got too hot. He forgot he's a fucking former featherweight. Crawford just came in so fucking huge.


This.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> I wouldnt go that far. People always overrate things like this. A good win.


I was about to say the exact thing. Good win, nonetheless.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> :huh


Gamboa too small for the weight. If Gamboa was legit for the weight and not a panicked retard, i.e a 140lber, Crawford would get fucked.

Crawford remains a B grader, and I'm unimpressed with his performance.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crawford v Gamboa 
Fight of the year


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Gamboa got too hot. He forgot he's a fucking former featherweight. Crawford just came in so fucking huge.


He outweighed him by 7 lbs. That's practically nothing compared to the more usual cases.


----------



## The Body Snatcher (Jun 27, 2014)

That was a great fight. Had it even going into the last round. Crawford was timing him so nicely in those exchanges.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Crawford's the truth.

I hope this isn't the last of Yuri though, great heart shown.

140 time? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Terrence Crawford...American Hero.


:deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's not a 'great' win to beat an offensive fighter who's just way too small for the weight, who's more impressive power punches don't impact you really.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

when was the weigh in for this fight?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrance Crawford AND Youriorkis Gamboa
both Real Americans


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It's not a 'great' win to beat an offensive fighter who's just way too small for the weight, who's more impressive power punches don't impact you really.


Please. Stop trying to discredit Crawford. Crawford won not just because of his size, but his TIMING and skills, his ability to adapt (ie switch to southpaw stance) and find a way to beat Gamboa. It doesn't JUST come down to the size difference, no sir.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Please. Stop trying to discredit Crawford. Crawford won not just because of his size, but his TIMING and skills, his ability to adapt (ie switch to southpaw stance) and find a way to beat Gamboa. It doesn't JUST come down to the size difference, no sir.


Yawn. Not hard to time someone who's coming at you the way he did, with his chin in the air, losing concept of defence. It's VERY easy to overrate Crawford if you're focussing on him and not the fight. Consider the style matchup too.

Gamboa IMO was going to lose the fight as soon as I realised that he just doesn't have the power at the weight, Gamboa threw all sorts of his most powerful shots but they were not doing anything against the light middleweight in Terence. I would have been surprised if Crawford didn't get the KO.

Despite this, although Gamboa has very impressive offence, Gamboa was also able to land some easy shots and overall almost at will against Crawford.

Crawford is a B grader but he'll be hyped like an A grader...not a bad thing, Crawford is a likeable dude who isn't annoying pretenders like Broner. America need a star as they haven't got any rising stars.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yawn. Not hard to time someone who's coming at you the way he did, with his chin in the air, losing concept of defence. It's VERY easy to overrate Crawford if you're focussing on him and not the fight.
> 
> Gamboa IMO was going to lose the fight as soon as I realised that he just doesn't have the power at the weight, Gamboa threw all sorts of his most powerful shots but they were not doing anything against the light middleweight in Terence. I would have been surprised if Crawford didn't get the KO.
> 
> ...


Yawn.

You're wrong. Point blank. if it was so easy why did it take as long as the 5th round for Crawford to time him with those shots in order to knock him down?

Gamboa was able to land these shots because he is still a very impressive offensive machine, and he has a lot of experience along with his overall TALENT.. I don't get why this is so hard to understand.

Crawford is basically the very best in his division. if that's not A-level I don't know what is. If he were to fight Miguel Vasquez he'd probably beat him. Who else can fuck with him at lightweight?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yawn.
> 
> You're wrong. Point blank. if it was so easy why did it take as long as the 5th round for Crawford to time him with those shots in order to knock him down?
> 
> ...


Because 1. Gamboa was getting anxious as fuck - very rash - this is an undeniable huge element which made it easier to 'time' him. I was literally shouting at the screen 'what are you doing, you're being such a dumbass, you're looking to get knocked out'! etc. 2. 1+he always has his chin in the air and never defends it during attack (I remember this point from when I analysed the Salido-Gamboa fight) 3. Styles make fights - you're a little midget who's of a featherweight frame with a certain offense/defense, going up against a dude much taller than you, much bigger than you with a 7 inch reach advantage. 
Gamboa was dropped quite a few times in his career and these were at lower weight classes.

I don't deny that, but he also landed rather simpleton shots too. But when you're being rash, you're asking to get KO'd.

It's definitely not A level because he hasn't proven himself against the best (beating a featherweight who's defence plays well into your hands is not that impressive).

Anyway, I'm glad he's moving up because now he can be less of a weight cutting bully. I'm sorry to burst your bubble but it's better to have a sober view of fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm sorry to burst your bubble but it's better to have a sober view of fighters.


Or.. You know, it's good to give credit where credit is due..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Beating Gamboa at 130lbs though makes a lot of difference, but as Crawford walks around over 160lbs, it's a joke of a matchup - Crawford felt like it was getting difficult to make the weight - weight cutting antics aren't cool.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Or.. You know, it's good to give credit where credit is due..


Of course. 
B class fighter is a good credit.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Of course.
> B class fighter is a good credit.


A Class. he is the best in lightweight right now. Nobody beats him. Not Lundy, not Vasquez, not Figueroa and not Beltran. If he moves up to light welter its a different story. But time will tell.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beating Gamboa at 130lbs though makes a lot of difference, but as Crawford walks around over 160lbs, it's a joke of a matchup - Crawford felt like it was getting difficult to make the weight - weight cutting antics aren't cool.


:lol: there was only a difference of 7 pounds. Gamboa has gotten away with his low hands and poor defense for too long. He got exposed


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

:lol: there was only a difference of 7 pounds. Gamboa has gotten away with his low hands and poor defense for too long. He got exposed


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> A Class. he is the best in lightweight right now. Nobody beats him. Not Lundy, not Vasquez, not Figueroa and not Beltran. If he moves up to light welter its a different story. But time will tell.





guest said:


> :lol: there was only a difference of 7 pounds. Gamboa has gotten away with his low hands and poor defense for too long. He got exposed


That's not the point though. I have been following his career. His frame is featherweight, he bulked himself up to be what he is now. Given his style, you're going to get caught out by lightweights. All of the lightweights that tommygun just mentioned in that post are rubbish and it's the worst era I've ever heard of, ever.

Tommy, he is moving up to 140lbs. He can't attack little featherweights there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> A Class. he is the best in lightweight right now. Nobody beats him. Not Lundy, not Vasquez, not Figueroa and not Beltran. If he moves up to light welter its a different story. But time will tell.





guest said:


> :lol: there was only a difference of 7 pounds. Gamboa has gotten away with his low hands and poor defense for too long. He got exposed


That's not the point though. I have been following his career. His frame is featherweight, he bulked himself up to be what he is now. Given his style, you're going to get caught out by lightweights. All of the lightweights that tommygun just mentioned in that post are rubbish and it's the worst era I've ever heard of, ever.

Tommy, he is moving up to 140lbs. He can't attack little featherweights there.

I don't know if this got sent or not but hey..


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job by Crawford, deserves all the respect he's being given. Getting better with each fight, showing his intelligence and composure after losing the first 3rd of a fight, bringing in a ton of fans to his first hometown fight. Think he goes far, hope he does.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good job by Crawford, deserves all the respect he's being given. Getting better with each fight, showing his intelligence and composure after losing the first 3rd of a fight, bringing in a ton of fans to his first hometown fight. Think he goes far, hope he does.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> That's not the point though. I have been following his career. His frame is featherweight, he bulked himself up to be what he is now. Given his style, you're going to get caught out by lightweights. All of the lightweights that tommygun just mentioned in that post are rubbish and it's the worst era I've ever heard of, ever.
> 
> Tommy, he is moving up to 140lbs. He can't attack little featherweights there.


It doesnt matter if its the worst era. he is still the best one in his division. A class.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That was incredible. SWeet T baby!!!


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beating Gamboa at 130lbs though makes a lot of difference, but as Crawford walks around over 160lbs, it's a joke of a matchup - Crawford felt like it was getting difficult to make the weight - weight cutting antics aren't cool.


Suck a dick you fat blubbering vagina. Gamboa was outweight by only seven pounds, and that isn't jack shit! Back when boxing was good, they didn't even have all these ****** junior/super divisions every six ounces along the scale.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beating Gamboa at 130lbs though makes a lot of difference, but as Crawford walks around over 160lbs, it's a joke of a matchup - Crawford felt like it was getting difficult to make the weight - weight cutting antics aren't cool.


Eat shit you moron. Gamboa was outweight by only 7 pounds. That's nothing, especially when you remember that all these bullshit junior/super divisions didn't even exist back when boxing was good.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

I hadn't posted on here since the night of the fight, and I have to say the negativity towards Crawford is mind boggling. Boxing fans should be excited about the future. We can be so fickle nowadays.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Gamboa didn't belong at that weight. He still looked fantastic though. Crawford showed he has lot of potentional obviously, give him more time to develop and see where it goes.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Crawford is a B grader but he'll be hyped like an A grader...not a bad thing, Crawford is a likeable dude who isn't annoying pretenders like Broner. America need a star as they haven't got any rising stars.


kinda feel this way too. he looked good cause gamboa threw caution to the wind. i feel he'll be back to having boring, unimpressive fights


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salido has a great chin, Gamboa knocked his ass out.


He knocked him *down* not _out_.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

guest said:


> :lol: there was only a difference of 7 pounds. Gamboa has gotten away with his low hands and poor defense for too long. He got exposed


To be fair, 7 lbs in that weight class is a LOT.

But still, Crawford looked great. I dunno what the normally level-headed @UndefeatedGaul's problem is here. Maybe Crawford raped his sister or something ...


----------

